# Cushion Setup For Dinette Bed



## lpitcher (Aug 30, 2009)

New to the site and looking for help. I have 268RL and have issues with the dinette cushion placement when converting to a bed. Have tried many different ways but end up with gaps. Nothing in the owners manual and dealer diercted me to Keystone. Anyone with the same trailer that can help?

Thanks 
Larry P


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm glad I wasn't the only newbie to get stymied by something that appears simple but is not! We figured out this method by flailing around the first time.

Toss the curved corner cushions aside, of course. That'll leave three backs. Put down the table and the three backs go on the table. The seat cushons do not move; they stay in place.

The center back cushion goes on the table top and is placed closest to the big window seat cushion.

The two cushions on the front and back end of the dinette have a curved top--i.e., the top of the cushion is not parallel with the floor (the cushion is not a rectangle). Those two cushions go on the table so that the one closest to the refrigerator has the curved top closest to the refrigerator. You'll note that the table top is curved on the side towards the reefer. The curve of the cushion will be similar to the curve of the table top.

Then the other curved top cushion gets jammed down hard between the one closest to the reefer and the one closest to the window. It's a squeeze fit, but that seems to keep the cushions from moving around in the night.

This works for us; knowing Gilligan, I'll be there are other ways to put it together! Have fun.


----------



## lpitcher (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will try this configuration. Thought I was starting to lose my mind trying to figure this out. Have a great day!!



hautevue said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only newbie to get stymied by something that appears simple but is not! We figured out this method by flailing around the first time.
> 
> Toss the curved corner cushions aside, of course. That'll leave three backs. Put down the table and the three backs go on the table. The seat cushons do not move; they stay in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I bought a peice of good foam and had it covered. Don't have to dismantle the dinette cushions to make the bed. Then i just put the cushion in the garage area out of the way when table is up. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=10658


----------

